# What Trolls don't get...



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

So I think we have a return of quesida or whatever his name was as he was the only one to ever call me "eggs" and this story is...well out there. 

What trolls do not get is that thousands of people search the internet for problems like there own and for every poster on TAM there are probably many more that benefit from reading situations that are close to there own. And however crazy a story is, like an estranged husband forcing his wife to have sex with strange men (without leading to divorce and criminal charges), there probably is someone out there with something like that going on. 

It is then a net good to assume that a poster is honest about their story, even if half or more of these wild stories are just BS, so long as one person that needs it, reads the thread. 

Even a sock puppet can be a character in a moral dialogue on right, wrong, and personal redemption.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I take those threads as entertainment. Real or not! Doesn't really matter.

Sometimes you learn something. Sometimes it is just entertaining.

Like the wife in lust with a tennis star. Not sure if it is real or not. Either way, it is mildly entertaining.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> I take those threads as entertainment. Real or not! Doesn't really matter.
> 
> Sometimes you learn something. Sometimes it is just entertaining.
> 
> Like the wife in lust with a tennis star. Not sure if it is real or not. Either way, it is mildly entertaining.


Yup. To them I say, "Troll on". I am here for my own entertainment, self expression, and to help other people and while they are under the illusion they are denying this purpose, they are in fact just facilitating it.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

The advice given on troll threads is just as helpful to others as it is on legit threads.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ScrambledEggs said:


> So I think we have a return of *quesida* or whatever his name was as he was the only one to ever call me "eggs" and this story is...well out there.


quiesedba ???


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> quiesedba ???


Quesadilla? I'm hungry.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ceegee said:


> The advice given on troll threads is just as helpful to others as it is on legit threads.


And report them using the report icon at the bottom left of the post.

If you can say what former names you think this person had, then all the better.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> Quesadilla? I'm hungry.


I thought the same thing! I'm going out for Mexican tonight, a few Margaritas on a Friday night is the perfect start to a weekend.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> And report them using the report icon at the bottom left of the post.
> 
> If you can say what former names you think this person had, then all the better.



The problem is it is impossible to be sure. And unless I am 100% sure I am not inclined to report them. I'd rather dialogue with 10 sock puppets to avoid slamming the door on one person that is really in distress...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ScrambledEggs said:


> The problem is it is impossible to be sure. And unless I am 100% sure I am not inclined to report them. I'd rather dialogue with 10 sock puppets to avoid slamming the door on one person that is really in distress...


Even if you are not sure, a moderator might be able to id the troll. Reporting someone is not an auto ban for them. It just means that moderators have been given heads up to look deeper at the poster.

There have been times when someone reports a poster as a possible troll/sock puppet... after looking into it they are clearly the someone who has been banned before.. sometimes many times.. under different usernames.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

No person who trolls by making up wild stories is going to care if they are taking up people's time. They do it to get attention. They think that they are more cleaver than the rest of us... evidenced by the fact that we actually reply to their nonsense stories.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Trolls are absolutely not welcome here. Whether their story is "entertaining" or parallels someones own story they are a waste of the members' as well as the mods' time. The damage they do is to the community of members here, who try and help others in need. Members who put time, thought and heart into a string of posts, only to find out the poster is a fake are hurt and angered by being fooled. Many just say screw it when they've been burned enough and move on, not willing to engage in the forum anymore. They do plenty of damage here and I in no way find their antics a positive influence on the forum. There sole purpose is to cause trouble, fool others and hurt people's feelings.

I myself don't provide as many helpful or supportive posts as I used to. Even as a mod, I've been burned. They've even tried to target me through PMs. What a triumph, target and fool a mod. People with real needs come to me via PM because they are too embarrassed or uncomfortable to post it on line. I used to engage with those who preferred to keep it off the radar. No longer. I politely tell them there are many others on the forum who can help them and that I don't do PM counseling. I promise that if they post a thread, I will read it, track it and enter it if I feel I can help. You can thank the trolls for my change in attitude. **** Them!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Trolls are absolutely not welcome here. Whether their story is "entertaining" or parallels someones own story they are a waste of the members' as well as the mods' time. The damage they do is to the community of members here, who try and help others in need. Members who put time, thought and heart into a string of posts, only to find out the poster is a fake are hurt and angered by being fooled. Many just say screw it when they've been burned enough and move on, not willing to engage in the forum anymore. They do plenty of damage here and I in no way find their antics a positive influence on the forum. There sole purpose is to cause trouble, fool others and hurt people's feelings.
> 
> I myself don't provide as many helpful or supportive posts as I used to. Even as a mod, I've been burned. They've even tried to target me through PMs. What a triumph, target and fool a mod. People with real needs come to me via PM because they are too embarrassed or uncomfortable to post it on line. I used to engage with those who preferred to keep it off the radar. No longer. I politely tell them there are many others on the forum who can help them and that I don't do PM counseling. I promise that if they post a thread, I will read it, track it and enter it if I feel I can help. You can thank the trolls for my change in attitude. **** Them!


I agree with the PM thing. Would hate to get fooled 'one on one'.

But I think you should rethink your opinion regarding Trolls in general. Many people read threads and rarely post. Many people get good advice from this forum and never really participate. Often I read a thread and don't participate in the thread because I have nothing to add/say, but often advice given makes me think about my situation. Reminds me of things I might be doing wrong or things I need to try. 

It might feel like a waste of time to those giving the advice, but posters need to realize that they are often helping a bunch more people than just the person who started the thread.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I have no need to rethink my opinion on the matter. I've been a mod here for 7 years and have seen it all. If I find them, they will be banned an their posts removed from the forum.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I have no need to rethink my opinion on the matter. I've been a mod here for *7 years *and have seen it all. If I find them, they will be banned an their posts removed from the forum.



In academia that is the time to apply for tenure. You have my vote. You are here for life.


----------



## Shasta (Jun 12, 2015)

Amplexor said:


> You can thank the trolls for my change in attitude. **** Them!


You do of course realize that any troll reading your post will give themselves a pat on the back for the rather dramatic and longlasting effect their actions have had upon you?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The problem with troll threads is that while everyone is busy offering (valid) advice to a fake person, there are 10 threads by real people with less exciting problems that aren't getting help.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> The problem with troll threads is that while everyone is busy offering (valid) advice to a fake person, there are 10 threads by real people with less exciting problems that aren't getting help.



It's the reality TV syndrome... If reality TV were based on real people's lives (without all the embellishments pushed by producers) it would never sell on syndicated TV.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Trolls are absolutely not welcome here. Whether their story is "entertaining" or parallels someones own story they are a waste of the members' as well as the mods' time. The damage they do is to the community of members here, who try and help others in need. Members who put time, thought and heart into a string of posts, only to find out the poster is a fake are hurt and angered by being fooled. Many just say screw it when they've been burned enough and move on, not willing to engage in the forum anymore. They do plenty of damage here and I in no way find their antics a positive influence on the forum. There sole purpose is to cause trouble, fool others and hurt people's feelings.
> 
> I myself don't provide as many helpful or supportive posts as I used to. Even as a mod, I've been burned. They've even tried to target me through PMs. What a triumph, target and fool a mod. People with real needs come to me via PM because they are too embarrassed or uncomfortable to post it on line. I used to engage with those who preferred to keep it off the radar. No longer. I politely tell them there are many others on the forum who can help them and that I don't do PM counseling. I promise that if they post a thread, I will read it, track it and enter it if I feel I can help. You can thank the trolls for my change in attitude. **** Them!


While I can't disagree with your post in any way, I will point out that words like these are " blood in the water" and responses to them like this are exactly what they are after.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

ScrambledEggs said:


> While I can't disagree with your post in any way, I will point out that words like these are " blood in the water" and responses to them like this are exactly what they are after.


Then delete the thread.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shasta said:


> You do of course realize that any troll reading your post will give themselves a pat on the back for the rather dramatic and longlasting effect their actions have had upon you?


Who cares tho what they think tho. Amp always has a little advantage because he can just kick em off the site.....

It cant have done that much damage to him hes still here, hes still a Mod, so who has the last laugh:smile2:


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> The problem with troll threads is that while everyone is busy offering (valid) advice to a fake person, there are 10 threads by real people with less exciting problems that aren't getting help.


Very True, This is why like amp they really piss me off..... Of course he never said it in them words lol.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> No person who trolls by making up wild stories is going to care if they are taking up people's time. They do it to get attention. They think that they are more cleaver than the rest of us... evidenced by the fact that we actually reply to their nonsense stories.


Yeah, but it is quite pathetic. 

I'd take the opposite moral position, namely that a situation doesn't have to be true to be interesting and worth considering. The problem with that is that many folks trigger on aspects of the troll's story and that is NOT good.


----------



## Shasta (Jun 12, 2015)

melw74 said:


> Who cares tho what they think tho. Amp always has a little advantage because he can just kick em off the site


By that logic, parents should encourage their children to misbehave because they can always punish them.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Shasta said:


> You do of course realize that any troll reading your post will give themselves a pat on the back for the rather dramatic and longlasting effect their actions have had upon you?


I sure do .........Lenzi!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> I sure do .........Lenzi!


This is why I heart you! ......Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn. That's some dedicated trolling right there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel for Lenzi.. he just loves it here and feels rejected. It's like being kicked out of a family.

Poor guy :crying:


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Shasta said:


> You do of course realize that any troll reading your post will give themselves a pat on the back for the rather dramatic and longlasting effect their actions have had upon you?





Shasta said:


> By that logic, parents should encourage their children to misbehave because they can always punish them.


Yes, I know he was a former poster.

Still, the irony of a new troll getting caught trolling in a thread about trolls is damn funny..


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Shasta said:


> You do of course realize that any troll reading your post will give themselves a pat on the back for the rather dramatic and longlasting effect their actions have had upon you?





Amplexor said:


> I sure do .........Lenzi!


*Persistent ******...*











*Thanks, Amp.*


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Still, the irony of a new troll getting caught trolling in a thread about trolls is damn funny..



Yes, but it could screw up the time warp continuum.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Can't blame a guy for trying.


Yes we can!

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I sure do .........Lenzi!



I don't know how you figured it out... Maybe I don't want to know. The force is strong with this one.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

So many trolls and so little time...

Seriously, there are trolls everywhere by definition. How many come here and start multiple and singular threads that are so controversial, they just can't be real? 

So, just for informational purposes and to help those who don't know, here are some links to clarify what a troll and trolling actually mean.

On a site like this, it seems almost impossible to determine the difference. I feel sorry for those who have to make that distinction. 




> Online it originally meant the act of posting a message in a newsgroup (and later on a blog) that is obviously exaggerating something on a particular topic, hoping to trick a newbie into posting a follow-up article that points out the mistake.
> In general, to "troll" means to allure, to fish, to entice, or to bait. Internet trolls are people who fish for other people's confidence and, once found, exploit it. Trolls vary in nature; here are four types of online trolls:
> Playtime Trolls: an individual plays a simple, short game. Such trolls are relatively easy to spot because their attack or provocation is fairly blatant, and the persona is fairly two-dimensional.
> Tactical Trolls: This is where the troller takes the game more seriously, creates a credible persona to gain confidence of others, and provokes strife in a subtle and invidious way.
> ...


A further explanation of what drives a troll is in this link below.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...rolls-are-narcissists-psychopaths-and-sadists

Here's a very interesting opinion article on being trolled. 

http://www.wired.com/2014/10/trolls-will-always-win/

Just wanted to add, the article in the link above is written by a woman who was attacked by what it seems were male trolls with significant abilities. In this modern day, and giving credit where credit is due, it can today, be just as easy for a woman to do these things to a man. That is not a statement that was meant to draw ire, but simply to let folks know that trolling is not likely a gender issue as much as it is a psychological issue. No, I have not done research to find out which gender does it more. It's not my intention to blame, but to inform. Good luck and I hope none of you are trolled.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

We're players. The mods are the refs. 

Play until the whistle blows.


----------



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

ScrambledEggs said:


> So I think we have a return of quesida or whatever his name was as he was the only one to ever call me "eggs" and this story is...well out there.
> 
> What trolls do not get is that thousands of people search the internet for problems like there own and for every poster on TAM there are probably many more that benefit from reading situations that are close to there own. And however crazy a story is, like an estranged husband forcing his wife to have sex with strange men (without leading to divorce and criminal charges), there probably is someone out there with something like that going on.
> 
> ...


Oops.... I called you eggs... It won't let me reply on my topic  ppl are going to think I just left


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

To be honest, I've found myself less inclined to post a comment on a thread due to uncertainty about its legitimacy. Now that might actually please some people, lol, but the point is, the more trolls there are, the less people will want to post due to not wanting to have their time and energy sucked into the black hole that is a troll.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> I sure do .........Lenzi!


Priceless.....:smile2:


----------

